# Wife ogles men on the net touching themselves and then climaxes!



## Lazarus (Jan 17, 2011)

Should I be worried?


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Lazarus said:


> Should I be worried?


It's not a good thing. However, if you're talking about porn, then it's not too big of a deal. If you're talking about interactive webcam chats, then your foot should be coming down now.

Offer to let your wife film/watch you doing the same thing. She should be getting her jollies from you instead of from other men.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Is she doing this behind your back? If this is the case, do you remember this post of yours?



Lazarus said:


> Porn is abuse. It commodifies women. If it is done in secret and not shared with significant other or spouse, it usually leads to heartbreak in the end.
> 
> What you have is a husband viewing (in great detail) the flesh and intimate parts of ANOTHER woman and he is climaxing with a cyberbabe, probably younger and not likely to entertain him long term in real life and all of this is happening in YOUR home!
> 
> ...


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

If she is just viewing pictures it is just likely that you need to step up your game.

If however, she is interacting with a real person then that is cheating.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

BTW a few more details of the situation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

morituri said:


> BTW a few more details of the situation would be greatly appreciated.


Maybe they were expecting a double standard on the porn issue ... But did not get it.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> Maybe they were expecting a double standard on the porn issue ... But did not get it.


It's possible though I find it interesting that Lazarus, being very wordy in his comments to others, should find himself with so few for his own thread.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

If that is true, then yes I'd be worried.

I would agree more info is needed.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

He is just building the suspense. Showmanship ... :scratchhead:


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think it is a bid deal unless it is becoming a substitute for sex with you. That said she prefers that vs you then it is not a good thing.


----------



## Wifejones (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, you should be worried! She needs counseling now! This is just the beginning and will lead to an affair.


----------

